# [IRQ] Iraq | road infrastructure



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Okay, everybody knows Iraq from the war, but let's put that aside for a moment.

Iraqi highways.



























This might be already in Kuwait



























Yes, German-style signs.









Maximum 110km/h, minimum 100km/h.




































This pic is taking during invasion of Iraq, fighting between the Iraqi army and US military was still going on then.













































German type signs, small road numbers though.













































Not sure where this is, apparantly not Iraq. Maybe Jordan or Saudi arabia.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

What if you wanna drive 95 or 115 km/h? Which is btw necessary, if you wanna accelerate from 90 to 100 or 110 to 120 km/h. And I don't know where you'd put Kuwait City and Doha in the same place. Only in Dammam, Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

On the first pic...are those mines?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I got a couple shots from the south.. brb ( I've driven more km in Iraq than I have Europe  )


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Okay - just been browsing my pics and I unfortunatly dont have many from real highways as we mainly kept to smaller streets and city areas..

In the Danish south there were two important highways, the Tampa Supply Rute and the HW6 ( Highway 6 ), both going from the south and north to and beyond Baghdad..

Tampa Supply Rute was new and shiny ( by Iraqi standards ) and mainly used for transportation of stuff as it went from Kuwait and north and never really hit anywhere populated in our AOR - since noone lived there we rarely went there except for securing convoys..

Highway 6 on the other hand ( going from the southern tip of the Al Faw peninsula trough Basra up to Baghdad ) was old and crummy and alway crowded.. 


Here's a video of HW6 just south of Basra ( the large building in the end is Basra techcollege )





Since I was uploading anyway here's a sidestreet on the Al Faw peninsula 





Crossing Supply rute Tampa






Here's some Italian forces wepassed on Tampa just north of Kuwait









Sign in Basra airport









Highway 6 overpass signs









Highway 6 checkpoint









Highway 6 - Basra citygate










I'm sorry for the lack of sound and poor picture quality - the pics and film was taken by my old ( 2002 ) Cybershot...


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Very intersting shots and videos.
The motorway near (or in) Kuwait looks quite nice and wide.

Are there any intercity motorways or just near urban areas?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Has anybody noticed that each lane get a different minimum and max speed limit in the first picture?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Freki, do you used to be Mr Denmark? (all those name changes are confusing)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

140 km/h speed limit in left lane at 3 lane motorways! very interesting!!


----------



## cezarsab (Mar 20, 2007)

this is in syria....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Chriszwolle said:


> Freki, do you used to be Mr Denmark? (all those name changes are confusing)


Yep


----------



## enschede-er (Oct 28, 2008)

*[IRQ] Highways and Motorways in Iraq*

Iraq Road map:












Baghdad - Amman










more pics?


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks good 

Radi would be pissed at them because everything is covered with dust and not shiny :lol:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool pics Freki. I guess you are with the army?


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Amazing, I've always heard that Iraq had a well advanced motorway network, but I didn't know it was this good. Well, was good. The infrastructure needs some refurbishing.


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

I Think 140km/h is the highest speed limit I've ever saw!!


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Some stretch in Italy has a 150 limit.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

No, it hasn't.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

UAE's freeways have 160km/h limit.
And there was a test 160km/h stretch in Austria, but I believe that it wasn't pernament and now it's good ol' 130km/h again.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Morsue said:


> Some stretch in Italy has a 150 limit.





keber said:


> No, it hasn't.


As far as I know, they've been discussed the 150 limit at the parliament, and as far as I know, some sections could recieve a 150 limit based on their geometry, traffic volumes and safety records, though there isn't any 150 limit Autostrada so far.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, then I misunderstood the issue. That 160 limit in the UAE sounds real dangerous, considering there are a lot of SUV's there. My cousin got killed doing 200 kmh between Dubai and Abu Dhabi, her brother (passenger) survived miraculously.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

THAI Soldiers in IRAQ 2003-2004


We built many rural roads in Karbala.


http://web.schq.mi.th/~j5/heart/prd-english140647.htm


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Morsue said:


> That 160 limit in the UAE sounds real dangerous, considering there are a lot of SUV's there.


There is no 160 limit in the UAE. The maximumspeed is 120 km/h on motorways. I have never seen a higher limit there.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Ni3lS said:


> Cool pics Freki. I guess you are with the army?


I was - now I'm just a lazy civilian


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting photos


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

iraq had an excellent infrastructure before us sanctions began; roads, railways, hospitals, education - the works


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

I hope Iraq will be once again a free-happy country. Thousand of years old Mesopotamia culture will eventually find its way out.


----------



## havaska (Dec 26, 2005)

And Iraq probably would still have good infrastructure if it hadn't of decided to wage war on it's neighbour.

You can't blame the US for that, the sanctions it suffered were justified!


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

havaska said:


> You can't blame the US for that, the sanctions it suffered were justified!


No they weren't. The U.S. prevented much needed civilian aid from reaching the country by classifying it, absurdly, as "dual-use", as if somehow food and medicine could be turned into weapons.:bash:

As a result of these nefarious sanctions, 500,000 Iraqi children died and the country became one of the poorest and least developed in the world. But then again, the West never cared for the welfare of the Iraqi people. Hussein was a good guy compared to the butchery the two U.S.-led invasions caused.

America should suffer sanctions as a result of its egregious and murderous war.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

hoosier said:


> No they weren't. The U.S. prevented much needed civilian aid from reaching the country by classifying it, absurdly, as "dual-use", as if somehow food and medicine could be turned into weapons.:bash:
> 
> As a result of these nefarious sanctions, 500,000 Iraqi children died and the country became one of the poorest and least developed in the world. But then again, the West never cared for the welfare of the Iraqi people. Hussein was a good guy compared to the butchery the two U.S.-led invasions caused.
> 
> America should suffer sanctions as a result of its egregious and murderous war.


And this self-loathing rant has to do with Iraqi roads in what way?


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

eskandarany said:


> iraq had an excellent infrastructure before us sanctions began; roads, railways, hospitals, education - the works


Yeah, 10 years of lost wars with your neighboors have nothing to do with it at all... :lol:


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone has an information about roads connecting Iraq to Iran?


----------



## knicksrule (Jun 25, 2010)

Palance said:


> There is no 160 limit in the UAE. The maximumspeed is 120 km/h on motorways. I have never seen a higher limit there.


Dubai - AD highway has a speed limit of 160km/h.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

knicksrule said:


> Dubai - AD highway has a speed limit of 160km/h.


No the limit is 120 km/h, but speed camera's in AD won't flash until you're driving over 160 km/h. So everybody drives 160 km/h... 

In Dubai they do flash when you go over 120 km/h though!


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

any photos?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

post road sign pics!


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Why don't you take some? Iraq is not that far away from Iran


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Many roads in Iraq were built by Brazilian contractors in the 1980s, does anyone know more about that, like which roads?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Palance said:


> Why don't you take some? Iraq is not that far away from Iran


:lol: It's not easy to go to iraq. you have to have visa and you have to go in caravans not by your own. And now I am not in Iran.


----------



## artémus (Nov 8, 2011)

Vous avez détruit ce pays !


----------

